# مشكلة واجهتها فى تشغيل مضخات مياه



## ramyacademy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكلة واجهتها سابقا فى تشغيل مضخات مياه, المضخة تعمل لحوالى 3 ثوانى فقط ثم تفصل

أطرح الموضوع للمناقشة و للاستفادة

فى الاسفل لينك لفيديو صورته و رفعته على اليوتيوب 

المضخات الاولية التي تغذى الطوابق الاولى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOKTP4MBbSw

المضخات الثانوية للطوابق العليا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI8iyvxxxhE


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عليك بضبط ضغط التشغيل و الفصل لمفتاح ضغط دانفوس "برشر سوتش" المجاور لعداد الضغط

كلما كان الفرق اكبر زادت فترة تشغيل الطلمبة

كلما كانت سعة خزان الضغط اكبر زادت فترة التشغيل و الفصل للطلمبة


​


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
1- تاكد من الامبير والفولت الداخل للمضخه .
2- اذا كانت المضخه متصله بالsystem فممكن يكون الsystem مقفول ومضغوط فالاوتماتيك بتاع المضخه بيفصل لانه وصل للضغط المطلوب عشان كدا لازم تفتح النظام وانتا بتشغل المضخه .
3-تاكد من فتح جميع محابس النظام واتجاهات الcheck valve .
هذا والله اعلم .


----------



## ramyacademy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السيد كبير المهندسين م ميك شكرا للجواب ولكن انا رفعت الضغط حتى 7. بار و أعتقد ان الرفع أكثر من هذا خطر

انا أعتقد ان المضخة اختيرت over designed و ال PV اختير under sized 
فالمضخة كانت عفية و ترفع الضغط سريعا مما كان يوصل الضغط الى ال cut off سريعا


----------



## ramyacademy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مهندس سويلم شكرا للمشاركة , تم فعلا التأكد من هذه النقاط
على فكرة هذا المشروع شاركت فيه ولكن للاسف لم يتح لى ان ارى كيف تم حل هذه المشكلة و لكن المنظومة كانت تعمل و لكن مع وجود هذا الخلل


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مطلوب رسمه للنظام 
- لمعرفه مكوناته وبالتالي تحديد سبب المشكله 
هل النظام مركب عليه prv - وهل هناك air vent للريازر ؟


لو المضخه مختاره بشكل أكبر من المطلوب كما تظن فلا يؤدي هذا لهذه المشكله


----------



## ramyacademy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> مطلوب رسمه للنظام
> - لمعرفه مكوناته وبالتالي تحديد سبب المشكله
> هل النظام مركب عليه prv - وهل هناك air vent للريازر ؟
> 
> ...



شكرا للكبير مهندس توك توك
ملحق صفحتان من السبمتال توضحان منحنى المضخة و الاخرى جدول خواص المنظومة ( اول سطرين من الجدول) لكل من المضخات الاولية التي تغذى الطوابق الاربع الاولى بالاضافة لتغذيتها المضخة الثانوية التى بدورها تغذى الطوابق العليا


----------



## amm3ar (28 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم حدث معي نفس المشكلة وتم حل المشكلة اولا : كانت الشبكة غير منفسة من الهواء وهذا كان سبب رئيسي حيث ان الهواء داخل الشبكة يسبب هذه المشكلة . ثانيا : قدرة المضخة اكبر من الاستهلاك المطلوب اي ممكن ان يكون خطا في الدارسة وبعد ان تم تركيب air vent داخل الحمامات وتوزيعها على الشبكة تم تلافي المشكلة وبشكل جيد


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2013)

amm3ar قال:


> السلام عليكم حدث معي نفس المشكلة وتم حل المشكلة اولا : كانت الشبكة غير منفسة من الهواء وهذا كان سبب رئيسي حيث ان الهواء داخل الشبكة يسبب هذه المشكلة . ثانيا : قدرة المضخة اكبر من الاستهلاك المطلوب اي ممكن ان يكون خطا في الدارسة وبعد ان تم تركيب air vent داخل الحمامات وتوزيعها على الشبكة تم تلافي المشكلة وبشكل جيد



:20:


----------



## fayek9 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا مش ظاهر عندى كيرف المضخة فلغاية مترفقه تانى 
1- انت محتاج تطلع الدور الرابع وتفتح كل fixtures وتشوف الطلمبة هتفصل و تشتغل برضه بنفس الطريقة والميه ضغطها بيزيد ويقل بنفس الطريقة ولا لآ .
2- انت محتاج تظبط الضغطين بتوع cut on /off للبرشر سويتش طبقا لضغط التشغيل مع المحافظة على 20 بى اس اى بينهم. ورأييى انك تشوف ضغوط البرشر سويتش نفسه "الدانفوس" العالى والواطى و تشوفهم مطابقين للبامب ولا لآ ممكن يكون صغير 
3- تشيك على البالونة داخل diaphragm tank 
4- تشيك ع خطوط طرد المضخة و تتأكد ان مفيش عدم رجاع أو محبس معلق أو مغلق .
5- تعمل تفريغ للهواء من الشبكة كما أفاد السادة المهندسين المحترمين عن طريق AAV أو حتى مانيوال من أعلى نقطة ف الشبكة لو معمولها محبس


----------



## fayek9 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

وفى secondary انت محتاج تزود الفرق بين الهاى و اللو بريشر


----------



## fayek9 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد مشاهدتى للفديوهات بتمعن ظنى كله متجه للبرشر سويتش وخزان الضغط عاوزين يتظبطوا مع الطلمبه


----------



## احمد سيد سيد (28 سبتمبر 2013)

احترامي الشديد للجميع:-
المشكله محصورة في خطوتين مالهمش تالت
1- طالما ان المضخة كبيرة على الشبكة فيجب ان يكون بجانبها جوكي علشان الاستخدامات البسيطة.
2- فحص الشبكة بالكامل والتاكد من عدم وجود تسريب .

وشكرا.......


----------



## ramyacademy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

" يا حسرة على العباد "

أتحسر عندما أرى هذا التعاون و حب المساعدة فى هذا الملتقى ثم أرى كيف صار حال امتنا


----------



## ramyacademy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> أنا مش ظاهر عندى كيرف المضخة فلغاية مترفقه تانى
> 1- انت محتاج تطلع الدور الرابع وتفتح كل fixtures وتشوف الطلمبة هتفصل و تشتغل برضه بنفس الطريقة والميه ضغطها بيزيد ويقل بنفس الطريقة ولا لآ .
> 2- انت محتاج تظبط الضغطين بتوع cut on /off للبرشر سويتش طبقا لضغط التشغيل مع المحافظة على 20 بى اس اى بينهم. ورأييى انك تشوف ضغوط البرشر سويتش نفسه "الدانفوس" العالى والواطى و تشوفهم مطابقين للبامب ولا لآ ممكن يكون صغير
> 3- تشيك على البالونة داخل diaphragm tank
> ...



معلمى الاستاذ فايق : أنا ألحقت صورة أخرى للكيرف 
1- انا فعلت ما هو أكثر من فتح ال fixtures فقد فتحت drain valve مقاسه 1.5 بوصة و ظلت المضخة تعمل بنفس الطريقة
2- انا قارنت ضغوط البرشر سويتش مع الضغط على العداد و كانو متطابقين
3- برجاء التفصيل عن ماهىة هذا التشييك
4- كله تمام ( السيستم يعمل و لكن هناك تذبذب بالضغط ناتج عن ال on & off المتكرر
5- تم


----------



## ramyacademy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

بالنسبة لضغوط ال برشر سويتش فقد كان هذا حقل تجارب و جربت زيادة الفرق لأعطى فرصة لعمل المضخة ولكن ظل الحال على ما هو عليه

بالنسبة لوجود هواء داخل الشبكة , أوافق على كونه يؤدي الى خلل و لكن لا أرى انه يؤدى الى هذا النوع من المشاكل , فوجود هواء ( compressible fluid ) يؤدى الى اطالة فترة زيادة الضغط بينما مشكلتى تتمحور على ارتفاع سريع فى الضغط الذى يوصله اى ال cut off تسريعا و من ثم يفصل


----------



## ramyacademy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

هل تعديل مكان البرشر سويتش من وجوده على هدير الطرد الى ال PV ممكن ان يحسن الوضع حيث انى أرى ان المضخة قوية لدرجة ان يرتفع الضغط بسرعة حتى مع الاستهلاك العادى و مع تعبئة ال PV

هل كان من المفروض ان يكون المنحنى للمضخة اقل حدة ( more flat ) ؟


----------



## ramyacademy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة انا أيضا طالبت بتكبير حجم ال pv ( حاليا الحجم الكلى 50 لتر ) فمع فرق الضغوطات يكون الماء المزاح الفعلى المؤثر قليل جدا, هل توافقونى؟


----------



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ramyacademy قال:


> هل تعديل مكان البرشر سويتش من وجوده على هدير الطرد الى ال PV ممكن ان يحسن الوضع حيث انى أرى ان المضخة قوية لدرجة ان يرتفع الضغط بسرعة حتى مع الاستهلاك العادى و مع تعبئة ال PV
> 
> هل كان من المفروض ان يكون المنحنى للمضخة اقل حدة ( more flat ) ؟


  فى الدورات المفتوحة يفضل أن يكون المنحنى steep وبالنسبة لموضوع تغيير وضع البرشر سويتش اعتقد انه لا يجدى فالضغط عليه فى كل الاوضاع بعد هيدر الطرد المفروض متساوى عند كل النقط ولكن ممكن تجرب . ولكن دلوقتى ممكن تجرب تفتح طبه الهواء ال فى casing pump وتدور وتفصل بسرعة وتشوف لو فى هواء ولا حاجة "انا مستبعد بس مش هتخسر حاجة " . حاجة اخيرة زود فرق الضغط بين cut on/off للطلمبات و تشوف الطلمبه هتظل شغالة و قت اطول لتعويض الضغط ولا هتعمل نفس المشكلة بتاعة التقطيع دى.
وعاوز اسءلك سؤال انت جربت تشغل السيستم مانيوال ؟ يعنى تلغى البرشر خالص ؟ ف انتظار ردك لأنك لو شغلته مانيوال والبامب كانت بترفع لغايه الضغط الى انت عاوزه و بعدين الضغط بينزل نتيجة الاستهلاك تروح مشغل مانيوال تانى ترفع الضغط وهكذا لو اشتغلت معاك الطلمبه ف وضع المانيوال كويس يبقى انت حصرت المشكلة ف البرشر وتانك الضغط وساعتها ممكن تغير البرشر لكن تكبير تانك الضغط مش هيفرق معاك الا ف عدد مرات تشغيل الطلمبة فقط


----------



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ramyacademy قال:


> معلمى الاستاذ فايق : أنا ألحقت صورة أخرى للكيرف
> 1- انا فعلت ما هو أكثر من فتح ال fixtures فقد فتحت drain valve مقاسه 1.5 بوصة و ظلت المضخة تعمل بنفس الطريقة
> 2- انا قارنت ضغوط البرشر سويتش مع الضغط على العداد و كانو متطابقين
> 3- برجاء التفصيل عن ماهىة هذا التشييك فتح تانك الضغط هتلاقى جواه بلونه تفكها و تختبرها
> ...


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## ramyacademy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> فى الدورات المفتوحة يفضل أن يكون المنحنى steep وبالنسبة لموضوع تغيير وضع البرشر سويتش اعتقد انه لا يجدى فالضغط عليه فى كل الاوضاع بعد هيدر الطرد المفروض متساوى عند كل النقط ولكن ممكن تجرب . ولكن دلوقتى ممكن تجرب تفتح طبه الهواء ال فى casing pump وتدور وتفصل بسرعة وتشوف لو فى هواء ولا حاجة "انا مستبعد بس مش هتخسر حاجة " . حاجة اخيرة زود فرق الضغط بين cut on/off للطلمبات و تشوف الطلمبه هتظل شغالة و قت اطول لتعويض الضغط ولا هتعمل نفس المشكلة بتاعة التقطيع دى.
> وعاوز اسءلك سؤال انت جربت تشغل السيستم مانيوال ؟ يعنى تلغى البرشر خالص ؟ ف انتظار ردك لأنك لو شغلته مانيوال والبامب كانت بترفع لغايه الضغط الى انت عاوزه و بعدين الضغط بينزل نتيجة الاستهلاك تروح مشغل مانيوال تانى ترفع الضغط وهكذا لو اشتغلت معاك الطلمبه ف وضع المانيوال كويس يبقى انت حصرت المشكلة ف البرشر وتانك الضغط وساعتها ممكن تغير البرشر لكن تكبير تانك الضغط مش هيفرق معاك الا ف عدد مرات تشغيل الطلمبة فقط



كلام تقيل من مهندس تقيل , موضوع المنحنى ال steep أو ال flat عايز شرح كامل لوحده , لعله تم نقاشه سابقا و الا يا ليت ان يتم طرحه و نقاشه. 
سألت عن تغيير موضع البرشر سويتش آملا ان يكون وضعه على ال PV يساعد على تعطيل الاستجابة
to provide some delay to the quick response to pressure change as the pressure 
ولكنى اميا لكلامك فانتقال الضغط لحظى و الله أعلم . ( على فكرة انا تركت هذا الموقع قبل حل هذه المشكلة و لكنى طرحت السؤال للاستفاده من خبرة الاعضاء, للاسف لا استطيع دخول هذا الموقع لانه برج مراقبه فى مطار و يعمل حاليا) 
بالنسبة لتزويد فروق الضغط فقد فعلت و لم يجدى أيضا بالنسبة لترك السيستم مانوال فلم أفعله و لكن اتذكر الن المضخة كانت ترفع الضغط كلما رفعت ال cut off و تصل الىه بسرعة و كنت أخشى رفع الضغط أكثر حتى لا يؤذى المحابس ( آخر دور لم يكن عليه PRV )


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (20 أبريل 2015)

ما فائدة خزان الضغط المثبت على خط طرد الطلمبات؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (22 أبريل 2015)

??


----------



## ramyacademy (23 أبريل 2015)

عدة فوائد منها:
- تقليل عدد مرات التشغيل للمضخة عند الاستهلاك الجزئي
- تمكين أجهزة التحكم من قياس ضغطي الفصل و التشغيل
- يعمل علي امتصاص الموجات التضاغطية 
لعل الخبراء يمدونا بالمزيد


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أبريل 2015)

بشمهندس رامى ممكن شرح اكتر للنقطة رقم 2و3 يعنى ازاى بيمكن اجهزة القياس من معرفة ضغط الفصل والتشغيل


----------

